# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: فرق sql با my sql چیه؟

## ro-programing

سلام میخواستم بدونم فرق sql با my sql چیه؟
ایا منظور از sql همون mysql هست؟
اگر نه پس sql چند شاخه داره؟ به نظر شما من از کدومش شروع کنم بهتره؟
چون تو یکی از درس های دانشگاهمون هم sql داریم میخواستم بدونم داستان چیه !

----------


## ro-programing

لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه !

----------


## f_talebi

سلام
اینجا درموردش بحث شده :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B3%D8%AA%D8%9F

در اینجا هم  پاسخ داده شده:
http://forum.p30parsi.com/showthread...sql-%D9%88-sql

http://www.mehrdad32.ir/?p=79

----------


## ro-programing

به نظر شما من الان بخوام شروع کنم از sql server کتابشو بگیرم بخونم یا mysql یا چی؟
ممنونم

----------


## f_talebi

> به نظر شما من الان بخوام شروع کنم از sql server کتابشو بگیرم بخونم یا mysql یا چی؟
> ممنونم


 اطلاع زیادی ازشون ندارم اما برای اینکه انتخاب کنین باید نیازتون رو درنظر بگیرین و بسته به نیازتون انتخاب کنین . ویژگی هاشون رو بشناسید و تصمیم بگیرید. 
اگرهم که فقط میخواین یاد بگیرین هرکدوم ک بیشتر علاقه دارین رو انتخاب کنین.اونجا که علاقه درکار هست موفقیت هم هست

----------


## majidrezaei2007

برای یادگیری فرق چندانی باهم ندارند
چرا که هر دو آنها پایه بانک های اطلاعاتی رابطه ای دارند
ولی برای استفاده بستگی به چیزی که نیاز دارید و می خواهید بسازید داره

----------


## avmajid

فرق چندانی از لحاظ دستورات و عملکرد ندارن, خیلی به هم شبیه هستن , خیلی از دستوراتشون یکجوره , پس بنا به کار باید ازشون استفاده کنی. مثلن برای نوشتن یه برنامه ویندوزی خب sql  برای نوشتن برنامه وب تحت php خب mysql. 
ولی کلن اگه می خوای یاد بگیری بهتر اینه که sql رو یاد بگیری , اینجوری هم کار با sql server  و دستوراتشو یاد گرفتی ,هم دستورات mysql رو :دی

----------


## mpnetmpnet

> سلام میخواستم بدونم فرق sql با my sql چیه؟
> ایا منظور از sql همون mysql هست؟
> اگر نه پس sql چند شاخه داره؟ به نظر شما من از کدومش شروع کنم بهتره؟
> چون تو یکی از درس های دانشگاهمون هم sql داریم میخواستم بدونم داستان چیه !


در دانشگاه sqlserver کار میکنند و این بدلیل اینه که زبان مورد استفاده در واحدهای برنامه نویسی معمولا .net هست و این دوتا رو بیشتر با هم بکار میبرن.
----
اما نکته ای که وجود داره اینه که اگر منظورت از sql خود  "SQL" (به تنهایی نه sql server) هست که اون یک زبانه و باهاش درون نرم افزارهای mysql , sqlserver , oracle, ... کد Query مینویسن.
توضیح دیگه اینکه mysql یک سرویس دیتابیس هست که معمولا با php استفادش میکنند و خوب به نسبه هم سبکتره و ساده تر البته. روی هاستهای لینوکس هم mysql نصب میشه و متن باز هست.
----
اگر هم استاد درست و حسابی داشته باشید و کلاس هم کشش رو داشته باشه TSQL هم باهاتون کار میکنن.
البته توی دانشگاه اوایل بیشتر در مورد رابطه ای بودن بانک و اینجور چیزها صحبت میشه.
کدنویسیه جالب و شیرینیه سعی کن زیاد تمرین کنی. من زیاد تمرین نکردم الان معتاد شدم افتادم گوشه کامپیوتر  :چشمک:

----------


## f_talebi

> در دانشگاه sqlserver کار میکنند و این بدلیل اینه که زبان مورد استفاده در واحدهای برنامه نویسی معمولا .net هست و این دوتا رو بیشتر با هم بکار میبرن.
> ----
> اما نکته ای که وجود داره اینه که اگر منظورت از sql خود  "SQL" (به تنهایی نه sql server) هست که اون یک زبانه و باهاش درون نرم افزارهای mysql , sqlserver , oracle, ... کد Query مینویسن.
> توضیح دیگه اینکه mysql یک سرویس دیتابیس هست که معمولا با php استفادش میکنند و خوب به نسبه هم سبکتره و ساده تر البته. روی هاستهای لینوکس هم mysql نصب میشه و متن باز هست.
> ----
> *اگر هم استاد درست و حسابی داشته باشید و کلاس هم کشش رو داشته باشه TSQL هم باهاتون کار میکنن.*
> البته توی دانشگاه اوایل بیشتر در مورد رابطه ای بودن بانک و اینجور چیزها صحبت میشه.
> کدنویسیه جالب و شیرینیه سعی کن زیاد تمرین کنی. من زیاد تمرین نکردم الان معتاد شدم افتادم گوشه کامپیوتر


 خیلی دوس داشتم یادش بگیرم .هنوزم دوس دارم. استاد پایه بود ولی بچه ها نذاشتن :ناراحت:

----------


## mpnetmpnet

خودت یاد بگیر البته اگر برات کاربرد داره.
من سورسی براش جایی ندیدم.
شاید خودم یدونه نوشتم توی نوروز.

----------


## f_talebi

درکل کاربردش چیه؟  
فرق Tsql با sql!! چیه؟

----------


## mpnetmpnet

SQL زبان پرس و جوی ساخت یافته است ولی تا اونجایی که من میدونم و یادمه  T-SQL مثل یک زبان برنامه نویسی عمل میکنه، یعنی یک سری کد و اسکریپت هست  که کدهای SQL رو روی سرور کنترل میکنه. (میشه گفت نوعی کدنویسی پیشرفته به  حساب میاد.)
توی اوراکل هم یه چیزی شبیه این هست به اسم PL/SQL.
البته توی همین سایت هم درموردش تاپیک دیدم ولی مطالعشون نکردم. اونجا هم سر بزن ببین چی نوشتن.

نمونه کد:
DECLARE @month INT, @full_date VARCHAR(30), @line VARCHAR(255) 
SELECT  @month=0   
WHILE @month <= 12 
BEGIN     -- increment a variable for the month 
    SELECT  @month     = @month + 1
 -- build a variable for the full date     
SELECT  @full_date = RTRIM(CONVERT(CHAR(2), @month)) + '/01/99'       
-- build the output line
 SELECT  @line      = 'Processing for date: ' + @full_date       
-- print the output line
 PRINT @line 
END
کتابخانه T-SQL:
http://sqlserverpedia.com/wiki/Trans...L_Code_Library

----------

